# Sticky  Post Your Best Looking Cichlid!



## Devon Amazon

Post your best looking cichlid!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN




----------



## cranman19

Here are my Jags...


----------



## cErx2Oo3

not the best picture but my biggest cichlid of all time.


----------



## cdjunior24

here are a few of my africans...

8" nimbochromis venustus









8" cyrtocara moorii









5" placidichromis phenochilus









and my juvi aulonocara reubescens


----------



## BlackSunshine

My old big boy Managuense. this is at about 12" 









Blue tint is due to the acentic lighting.


----------



## AnThRaXiD

my fotography skills suck + these pics are from my mobile phone :/ 3.2megapixels aint no big deal


----------



## LucifersChild

Here is a pic of my red devil cichlid at about 6 months.










Here is one I took recently.










Here is the late buttikofori that the red devil killed.










And here is picture of the two together before the red devil went psychotic.


----------



## raymond999

part of the tail was bitten off by my caribe :rasp:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

my Cape nangu frontosa male (pic 1)

mpimbwe frontosa (pic 2)

i have some nicer frontosa varients like my moba, but i cant get good pics of them


----------



## lcasperusmc

probaly my red devil. my oscars are nice too.


----------



## jonnymoon

My oscar.


----------



## vinaydbst

this is the only fish i hav apart frm ma 4 red bellies.....n i love him..


----------



## Snake_Eyes




----------



## jhengis

I have a hard time choosing between the two:


----------



## boomyvwj

check it out....oh yea


----------



## clubbs

boomyvwj said:


> check it out....oh yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 158543


that is nice looking. way to go! did he cost extra since it was white?? heres mine!


----------



## mudfrog

My 7.5" F1 Dovii...


----------



## Scooby

My Tilapia!


----------



## kookiefish




----------



## scent troll

^^^ nice
how big is he?

JD


----------



## WorldBelow07

My electric blue jack dempsey.








One of my F1 Festae fry.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Managuense


----------



## CyberGenetics

My beloved flowerhorn "Brain" got him at just 2" and now 8 months later hes pushing 9".


----------



## Sylar_92

Heres mine


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

Here are some of my old fish,my Pbass,my Oscars and my Wide bar Silver dollar....


----------



## scent troll

that albino oscar.








all those fish look great man! love the bass


----------



## bob351

bassfisherman thats prob the nicest albino red i have ever seen









heres my red lil guy only 8" so still developing
(sorry for dirty glass)


----------



## scent troll

red oscars are my favorite. i love that rust color. thats a picture perfect cichlid bob. looks to be in A+ health


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

My oscar Goldberg



pygocentrus da 3rd said:


> My oscar Goldberg


died a few weeks ago RIP


----------



## scent troll

RIP indeed!








beautiful fish


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

Central said:


> RIP indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful fish


Thank you..this fish had a great life..It had a 125 g all to itself for its life..then it got sick and i battled to get it healthy it worked then about 2 weeks after i woke up and it was at the bottom dead..i was heart broken..it was not a young fish this oscars was about 10 years old..it should have lived longer though..the personality of this fish was impressive ..whenever my dog would walk in the room the fish would get so excited and look at the dog as if it was greeting it..real funny fish


----------



## bob351

r.i.p... how big was it at 10 years... must have been a tough loss 10 years is ollldddddd


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd

bob351 said:


> r.i.p... how big was it at 10 years... must have been a tough loss 10 years is ollldddddd


It was a little over 13 inches..Yeah it was a major bummer to find this fish dead after all those years


----------



## wrenchaholic

A picture of a texas, a green severum i used to have and my big girl the wild caught butterfly peacock bass..


----------

